# Lens cleaning



## danalec99 (Jul 7, 2004)

I have couple of tiny spots on my lens. 

Is this (along with lens tissue) a good solution?


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 7, 2004)

I just noticed that it is mandatory to use the PEC PAD with the lens cleaner.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 7, 2004)

Doesn't necessarily have to be pec pad... any good microfiber will do.  I use pec pads for lens, filter and sensor cleaning.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 7, 2004)

So you think Eclipse is fine? 

Actually it was from one your earlier post that I got this info. Just wanted to confirm.

Is it available at Best Buy, CVS or stores like that?


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 7, 2004)

Eclipse is a solution you use with the pec pad to clean the lens or sensor...  Otherwise, you will be just pushing dirt around and the dirt can scratch the lens.  

I don't think they carry that at regular stores... i got my first batch from a photo store and will order pec pads off of the internet.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Texaseyes (Jul 8, 2004)

"Brasso" (the little scouring pads) ,works on mine real well. 
Found that I save alot of money on expensive "hazy type" filters, too!


----------

